# Help with dashcams



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback

I just finished running all the wires for a 4 way dashcam system to the fuse box. I bought a fuse tap and snipped the cigarette lighter adapter off of the end. This left a red and a white wire. I ran the white wire to a metal crossbar, then I crimped the fusetap to the red wire. 

The cameras I have are a pinnacle 4 way 4k camera system. The cigarette lighter adapters I snipped off of them say they are 5v 3.2A. so I need to connect 2 cameras that are each 5v 3.2a.

Can both of the cams be run to a single fusetap? Also do I need a 12v to 5v stepdown converters? Someone on Reddit said the stepdown is not needed and that I can just crimp both red wires into the single fusetap and it will be fine. 

Which fuse can I run these too? I was wanting to use the cigarette lighter fuse but it looks different from the other fuses in the box. 

Thanks for any help you guys could give. Hoping to get the wife's cameras running soon. She's been hit in the back 3x now in 2 months.little Cruze is taking a beating.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

You need a step down module if you are not using the cig adapter. Those adapters usually have the module inside the plug you put in the socket. What you can do, is run 2 modules off a single fuse. I tapped into my cig fuse so my camera would have constant power.


----------



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> You need a step down module if you are not using the cig adapter. Those adapters usually have the module inside the plug you put in the socket. What you can do, is run 2 modules off a single fuse. I tapped into my cig fuse so my camera would have constant power.


Okay I'm ordering 2 stepdowns now. What kind of fuse tap do I need to tap into the cigarette lighter fuse. It seems much deeper than the other fuses and I don't know what other fuses I could use without causing any issues. Thanks.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

IKROWNI said:


> Okay I'm ordering 2 stepdowns now. What kind of fuse tap do I need to tap into the cigarette lighter fuse. It seems much deeper than the other fuses and I don't know what other fuses I could use without causing any issues. Thanks.


not sure on the gen2's fuse setup. Maybe pull it out and order a tap like it? You could tap into any other constant power fuse if that's what you want, especially if the fuse type is different


----------



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> IKROWNI said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm ordering 2 stepdowns now. What kind of fuse tap do I need to tap into the cigarette lighter fuse. It seems much deeper than the other fuses and I don't know what other fuses I could use without causing any issues. Thanks.
> ...


Okay and would a 5a fuse be recommended or 10a?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Look at the step downs you ordered, add both amperages and get a fuse a little bigger than that. A 10A will probably be big enough.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IKROWNI said:


> Also do I need a 12v to 5v stepdown converters? Someone on Reddit said the stepdown is not needed and that I can just crimp both red wires into the single fusetap and it will be fine.


Did they also ask you to video the results so they can watch what happens? It's incredibly bad advice.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

exactly, the cameras would've popped and burned....happened to me with a cheap $15 amazon dash camera...that's when I learned about step down modules


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey OP. What dashcam are you using. I use blackvue with a battery pack, but i think I want a 4-way camera.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

eddiefromcali said:


> You need a step down module if you are not using the cig adapter. Those adapters usually have the module inside the plug you put in the socket. What you can do, is run 2 modules off a single fuse. I tapped into my cig fuse so my camera would have constant power.


Does the GEN 2 have constant power at the cig lighter? The 1.4L GEN 1 cruze has both cig lighters running on Retained accessory power (RAP) RAP keeps the circuit alive until the door opens. Upon opening the door the Cig lighters go to O Volts. 

I would think for being parked in a parking lot you would want constant power. How much power do these dash camera's draw? Would there be concerns with the cameras killing the battery if the car sits for 5-7 days?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I want to echo Carbon02 and also add that you need to make sure you connect the fuse tap correctly. If you don't it is possible that one of your loads will not be protected at all, even though you have two fuses installed.

I personally would go a step further and add a relay, a 6 tap fuse block, and ground lug and have the relay powered off the cigarette (power) plug. Then plug the cigarette plug into the new fuse block. This will leave you 5 other taps for future use. If in fact you want power that is always on, add a second fuse block for that. It is a bit to do at first, but great when you need to add another accessory.





















Aux fuse block and ground bus ...............................................Aux fuse block and ground bus - mounted ............................................Maxi fuse and relay mounted


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The aux power, cigarette and USB ports are all retained accessory not power, not constant hot. The sunroof fuse location is constant power.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Blasirl's option probably is the "electrical engineering solution" for high loads. I have used an add a fuse in the fuse box for adding heated seats. Which when on do pull over 6 amps of power and I have never had an issue. 

Something like the link below. I like stuff made by Bussman, not a chinese knockoff. I think you can get them at walmart. There's different fuse families, make sure you get the right size. There's Mini, Maxi, Standard, ATM.. ect.. 

Pull a fuse and see what the GEN2 car is using. I think the gen 1 was considered Mini.

https://www.amazon.com/Add-Fuse-same-function-Bussmann/dp/B007FFG5YI

I would get the female side of the cig outlet. I'd run one wire from this add a fuse to the cig outlet, and I'd run the other wire on the Cig outlet to chassis ground. I'd then plug the dashcam harness into this Cig Outlet that I just wired.

I'd then find a location to hide all of it. Not only is the circuit fused at the add a fuse, but the dashcam cord is probably fused as well. 

Good Luck, and post some pictures when you get it done.


----------



## CincyOH (Apr 25, 2019)

@IKROWNI 

Hey, I'm looking to do a 2 camera (front and rear) dash camera system and was wondering if you had any pictures of the install process for the rear camera? I'm not sure where I would like to mount the rear camera in my hatchback and I'm looking for some guidance. Thanks a bunch!


----------

